# Need 40in TV recs please



## Venom93 (Jan 30, 2009)

I am looking for a TV for placement above our new bar. Budget is $1000 including TT&L. I am thinking 1080p will be a must because of the short viewing distance while seated at the bar. Source will be Dish with HD. I looked at the new Samsung LN40B530 today and thought the picture was really good. Price was just below the budget mark. Any other ideas out there?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

I've got the 46" Toshiba XV545U that I REALLY like and got for $1250 (+tax if I had to pay for it). The best 40"-er Toshiba has is the *40RV525R* and has an MSRP of $899 putting it well within your budget. I really like Toshiba LCD's and recommend them often.


----------



## Venom93 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have been a Toshiba fan too. I have a 26in Regza in the bedroom that has been fantastic. They had the Toshiba right next to the Sammy and although good, the Sammy better blacks and an overall better picture. The Toshiba was $100 less though.


----------



## Putz (Jan 28, 2009)

Unless you have Glare issues, I would go with Plasma. Panasonic 46" 1080P runs around $975 when 6th Avenue/Electronics Expo has a sale in NJ. Model is TH-46PZ85U

I own one and I love it. I paid almost $1,300 for it less than 6 months ago so prices are dropping fast. 50" version runs about $1,200 currently.


----------



## Sparky14 (Mar 5, 2008)

Congrats on the new bar! I don't think glassed-over eyes really need 1080p. 

Hard to beat the price/performance of the Vizio LCDs. I've been really pleased with mine.


----------



## tooskinny (Jan 28, 2011)

I have had a 40in Samsung lcd for about a 1 1/2 years with no problems at all. The picture is really nice and the blacks are really deep. I have a smaller Vizio lcd in the bedroom and the picture is pretty good, but the plastic makes it look cheap. I would go as expensive and as big that you can afford so you don't feel like you need to upgrade in a year.


----------



## rsa (Dec 9, 2008)

Putz said:


> Unless you have Glare issues, I would go with Plasma.


Ditto. The excellent viewing angles are a major selling point here.


Putz said:


> Panasonic 46" 1080P runs around $975 when 6th Avenue/Electronics Expo has a sale in NJ. Model is TH-46PZ85U
> 
> I own one and I love it. I paid almost $1,300 for it less than 6 months ago so prices are dropping fast. 50" version runs about $1,200 currently.


I think the plasma great-deals window has closed.


----------



## Putz (Jan 28, 2009)

rsa said:


> Ditto. The excellent viewing angles are a major selling point here. I think the plasma great-deals window has closed.


Yes and no. New models come out and old models get sold off on the cheap. If you can live with an older model than you save money. Panasonic seems to cycle new models frequently. The latest trend in Plasma is "green", lower watts to run, easier to recycle, etc. Before that was THX compliant Cinema mode. And on and on.


----------



## Mep (Jan 28, 2009)

My Samsung LCD has great viewing angles. LCDs really have caught up and surpased plasmas. There is a reason why that tech is being dropped. Not that plasma wasn't a great choice for its time. 

And it is hard to go wrong with a Samsung. If you need cheap I hear vivso is actually not so bad.


----------



## Venom93 (Jan 30, 2009)

Has anybody looked at the S series of the Sony Bravia?


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Just got a promo from tiger direct, they have a 46" Toshiba on sale:
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/searchtools/item-Details.asp?EdpNo=4327045&sku=T24-4614


----------



## Ray3 (Feb 4, 2008)

Some thoughts:

Plasma is the better choice if you have a light-controlled environment. Benefits over LCD = blacks, contrast, angle of view and dealing with motion artifacts.

LCD is the better choice if if you are in a bright/sunny environment. 

If placing the TV over a bar, if the closest seat is 4'-5' away, you may not appreciate the difference between a 720p and 1080p picture based on the price difference between the two. 

Not sure what kind of sound system and video source you have. If we assume that 1) have a satellite or cable video source that you run into an AV receiver of some type and then to the TV and 2) will be using your separate speakers rather than your TV speakers, here is another thing to consider.

The TVs mentioned above include speakers and a tuner, and possibly a stand - which will be included in the price. In other words, you'll pay for something you aren't using if the above assumptions are correct.

Panasonic makes commercial grade plasmas (I have a 42"). The glass and PQ are the same that the consumer versions use, but there is a little more flexibility with settings. The professional versions do not include speakers, tuners or a stand (you mentioned hanging it above a bar). You connect everything to an AVR and SAT / cable box and the AVR to a TV.

Visual Apex gets great marks as an internet dealer, as do New Egg and Cleveland Plasma. The link to Visual Apex shos you the Panasonic professional model #s.

Hope th einfo is helpful.


----------

